# Roland FR-3xb



## Egorie (15 Апр 2015)

Ребята, есть или нет мастерские по ремонту Roland? Или магазины по продаже запчастей. Стало казаться, что в правой клавиатуры у кнопок стал увеличиваться люфт. Хотелось бы или заменить, или купить запасную. Заранее благодарен за ответ.


----------



## Kosthenko (16 Апр 2015)

Egorie писал:


> Ребята, есть или нет мастерские по ремонту Roland? Или магазины по продаже запчастей. Стало казаться, что в правой клавиатуры у кнопок стал увеличиваться люфт. Хотелось бы или заменить, или купить запасную. Заранее благодарен за ответ.


Вот ссылка офиц.сайта   Roland  ((  http://accordeon-roland.superforum.fr/forum  )),там очное,заочное обучение,архив и специализир.архив.всевозмож.амуниция,в том числе и запасная, ремонтные услуги - всесторон.помощь,отличные модераторы  и это не реклама,а солидный европейский сервис и без посредников и всевозможных ошкуриваний.Получив запасные элементы найти радиоэлектронщика по ремонту аппаратупы не проблема.Удачи.


----------



## Egorie (24 Апр 2015)

Kosthenko/ писал:


> Egorie писал:Ребята, есть или нет мастерские по ремонту Roland? Или магазины по продаже запчастей. Стало казаться, что в правой клавиатуры у кнопок стал увеличиваться люфт. Хотелось бы или заменить, или купить запасную. Заранее благодарен за ответ.Вот ссылка офиц.сайта   Roland  ((  http://accordeon-roland.superforum.fr/forum  )),там очное,заочное обучение,архив и специализир.архив.всевозмож.амуниция,в том числе и запасная, ремонтные услуги - всесторон.помощь,отличные модераторы  и это не реклама,а солидный европейский сервис и без посредников и всевозможных ошкуриваний.Получив запасные элементы найти радиоэлектронщика по ремонту аппаратупы не проблема.Удачи.


Благодарю Вас! Это то, что нужно.


----------



## Egorie (24 Апр 2015)

Egorie/ писал:


> Kosthenko писал:Egorie писал:Ребята, есть или нет мастерские по ремонту Roland? Или магазины по продаже запчастей. Стало казаться, что в правой клавиатуры у кнопок стал увеличиваться люфт. Хотелось бы или заменить, или купить запасную. Заранее благодарен за ответ.Вот ссылка офиц.сайта   Roland  ((  http://accordeon-roland.superforum.fr/forum  )),там очное,заочное обучение,архив и специализир.архив.всевозмож.амуниция,в том числе и запасная, ремонтные услуги - всесторон.помощь,отличные модераторы  и это не реклама,а солидный европейский сервис и без посредников и всевозможных ошкуриваний.Получив запасные элементы найти радиоэлектронщика по ремонту аппаратупы не проблема.Удачи.


Благодарю Вас за предоставленную информацию. Хороший инструмент, но очень много на нём работаю. Нужен запас прочности. Ещё раз благодарю Вас. Всего самого доброго.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Сен 2018)

Всем здравствуйте ! Нужен совет. Подскажите какой аккумулятор можно использовать, взамен "кассеты" с пальчиковыми аккумуляторами. Туда -сюда их из кассеты в зарядку, потом из зарядки их опять в кассету и в баян. Может кто знает чем можно заменить эту "возню". А нет ли такого аккумулятора который в отсек войдёт, сделать гнездо где нибудь в корпусе и чтобы его не вытаскивать? Можно как нибудь придумать индикатор, чтобы видеть уровень разрядки-зарядки. Если сел подсоединить блок. Ну примерно как допустим в ноутбуке. Прошу извенить за простоту моего объяснения. Подскажите кто в этом деле понимает. С уважением.


----------



## qwer11550 (24 Сен 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Всем здравствуйте ! Нужен совет. Подскажите какой аккумулятор можно использовать, взамен "кассеты" с пальчиковыми аккумуляторами. Туда -сюда их из кассеты в зарядку, потом из зарядки их опять в кассету и в баян. Может кто знает чем можно заменить эту "возню". А нет ли такого аккумулятора который в отсек войдёт, сделать гнездо где нибудь в корпусе и чтобы его не вытаскивать? Можно как нибудь придумать индикатор, чтобы видеть уровень разрядки-зарядки. Если сел подсоединить блок. Ну примерно как допустим в ноутбуке. Прошу извенить за простоту моего объяснения. Подскажите кто в этом деле понимает. С уважением.
> 
> Тоже задавался этим вопросом,   пытался сделать  такой. блок из 4 аккумуляторов типа  18650 путем соеденения их в одну цепь,ничего не получилось(( тупо не закрывалась крышка ,пришлось делать их отдельным блоком, ,во время выступления живет в пиджаке во внутр кармане. но конечно держит раза в 3  больше.главное аккумы хорошие взять не  китай с песком внутри.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте всем! Спасибо за ответ. Ещё такой вопрос: А если не вынать батарейки из кассеты, а заряжать кассету целиком. Какое зарядное подойдёт на 12 вольт , с каким амперажем ? Подскажите. С уважением.


----------



## vyachek (1 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте.
Я не вынимаю аккумуляторы из блока. Заряжаю сразу все. Зарядник- блок питания из алиэкспресс 12В 4А. Аккумуляторы 2700 мАч. Заряжаются примерно 4 часа. Отключаю как только сильно нагрелись. Для подключения использую колодку от старой батарейки Крона.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (1 Окт 2018)

Всем здравствуйте ! Спасибо за ответ !


----------



## vik_ma (3 Окт 2018)

Всем привет. К проблеме по аккумуляторам к FR-3. Я вставляю уже 5 лет блоки 4х3,7V=13,8V в заряженном состоянии 
16,2V. Высота блока не должна превышать 142мм, контакт вывожу в сторону. Акку лучше брать из блоков Li-ion к акку
дрелям и т.п., или заказать аналогичные (зелённые на фото). Заряжать лучше устройствами до 20VDC,5A, заряжается в течении одного  часа.


----------



## vik_ma (3 Окт 2018)

К предыдкщему сообзению...


----------



## ugly (3 Окт 2018)

Таки да, аккумуляторы бывают не только 18650, подобрать по размеру можно...


----------



## vik_ma (3 Окт 2018)

Это тоже 18650 с маркировкой  " US18650V  T  V112VRJO3P"  или подобные.
Зарядное устройство (на фото) можно купить в Int-те.


----------

